# HDR Image of Huia Bridge, NZ



## CdTSnap (Jan 23, 2016)

Extreme HDR Look by Chris Turner, on Flickr


----------



## Light Guru (Jan 23, 2016)

Over processed, the image may not need HDR at all.


----------



## CdTSnap (Jan 23, 2016)

Light Guru said:


> Over processed, the image may not need HDR at all.



It absoulutley didnt need HDR at all, that wasnt the point, I was going for the overprocessed art look. If you note the name of the image "Extreme HDR look"


----------



## John Hunt (Jan 24, 2016)

The trees on the right side of the bridge are suffering from alignment issues.


----------



## Tim Tucker (Jan 24, 2016)

For those who get bored with the rant skip to the second part of the text where I don't say anything too bad about the image.  Firstly, I don't know where the idea comes from that when you over-process something it becomes art. It doesn't become artistic interpretation because it looks less like a photo, it just looks less like a photo. 
I'm really not a fan of this overdone HDR (and tone-mapping) where the colours are first dulled then fully saturated by re-boosing the contrast. Brown is a saturated colour in RGB, and that's what you get, a lot of thin block colours that look hideous next to each other. So not only do you get a load of colour that doesn't really sit well together you also do most of it at the same value and anybody knows that using colour of similar value (brightness) and hue is a good way to make things difficult to see so cue the addition of a 'black micro contrast', or soot, to outline everything. It's a consequence of the common editing sliders that when you start 'adding' you're really subtracting colour and adding a black micro-contrast to outline your shapes. Does anybody find the colours of that Aurora HDR ad remotely attractive because that's exactly what I see there? It's why many process 'drama' into their shots because 'stormy skies' is where you'll always end up. When I posted "Ice" in the general gallery it was really saying, "here's saturated colour without the black", separated by hue and value not micro-contrast or black. Similarly "Another Tree" is an intricate pattern of grey and black without micro-contrast or saturated colour (hardly any colour at all). For me photography is more about exploring these alternatives than re-producing well trodden visual cliches.

A warm welcome to those who've (probably very wisely) decided to join the post here.  Chris' image is not really that over-done. As with all his posts there remains a sense of realism with it. The problem I have is the colour of the water, I just don't find it has any redeeming features.


----------



## CdTSnap (Jan 24, 2016)

John Hunt said:


> The trees on the right side of the bridge are suffering from alignment issues.



That was pretty much impossible to fix without taking another photo with fast exposure as each photo was a long exposure. The wind was moving all the trees around.


----------



## Didereaux (Jan 24, 2016)

Waaaay, over done!  Killed a great scenic.  ;(


----------



## CdTSnap (Jan 24, 2016)

It's funny the different reactions you get to an image. This was originally black and white which I liked a lot. 

Then I posted this one on a local Facebook page and sold 2 prints. 

Art in my mind can be almost anything. Why does it have to be over done? Cause you say so? Maybe it was supposed to be "over done" 

Most of my images are under done if anything I will quite often bring the vibrance slider down. 

Anyway. Art is in the eye of the beholder or some rubbish like that isn't it? I think people on this forum get way to over scientific with things sometimes. Some of you comment saying its over done or its under done or whatever because why? The photography rules tell you so? 

My image of the gannet coloney sold 3 prints and the only reason it stood out from other photographers to the buyer was because the birds where ghosted because of the long shutter. However that was the first comment I think on here. "The birds should have been sharp" lol I didn't want the birds to be sharp. 

Blah blah blah. I'm off to work now lol rant over


----------



## Didereaux (Jan 24, 2016)

CdTSnap said:


> It's funny the different reactions you get to an image. This was originally black and white which I liked a lot.
> 
> Then I posted this one on a local Facebook page and sold 2 prints.
> 
> ...




Hey, you only want 'Love its', 'great jobs' etc etc  ... find a support group.  Personally I don't like the over done processing on this shot and it hasn't got a dam thing to do with any rules!


----------



## CdTSnap (Jan 24, 2016)

Didereaux said:


> Hey, you only want 'Love its', 'great jobs' etc etc  ... find a support group.  Personally I don't like the over done processing on this shot and it hasn't got a dam thing to do with any rules!



And your welcome to your opinion! No need to get emotional about it haha.


----------



## CdTSnap (Jan 24, 2016)

Everybody lieks different things. This is probably the only HDR I've done in 12 months for that reason but hey. If it's gonna sell then sweet lol

Bad attitudes.


----------



## photo12345 (Jan 24, 2016)

I really enjoy this shot. The detail
In the bridge gives me a eere feeling as if the area had been abandoned or much older than it is.But that's just the feeling I get from this imagine. Opinions will always vary. If your happy with the shot and others are buying it id call it a success.


----------



## Tim Tucker (Jan 24, 2016)

Kudos for selling prints, honestly.

That I don't like tone-mapped images is a personal preference that I'm normally quite clear about, and the reasons why.  I also understand light and processing a little so can hazard a guess as to why the utilities pipe and the upper structure of the bridge has a blue cast, and explain the slight colour cast in the shadows.

But what I clearly see is the underside of a dirty cast concrete bridge over a muddy brown creek with some dirty green/brown water running through it. I would normally walk around stuff that colour.  Which I said in my main post was my real problem with it. I personally don't find it appealing, that's all.


----------



## CdTSnap (Jan 24, 2016)

Tim Tucker said:


> Kudos for selling prints, honestly.
> 
> That I don't like tone-mapped images is a personal preference that I'm normally quite clear about, and the reasons why.  I also understand light and processing a little so can hazard a guess as to why the utilities pipe and the upper structure of the bridge has a blue cast, and explain the slight colour cast in the shadows.
> 
> But what I clearly see is the underside of a dirty cast concrete bridge over a muddy brown creek with some dirty green/brown water running through it. I would normally walk around stuff that colour.  Which I said in my main post was my real problem with it. I personally don't find it appealing, that's all.



Always appreciated your comments Tim. Your a great photographer also. You should have seen the water haha its not safe to swim in according to the council but locals don't seem to care lol


----------



## StefaninLA (Jan 25, 2016)

nice....


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 25, 2016)

I don't know about HDR. I am not knocking your image. It looks like a nice photo, just wonder what it looks like non-HDR. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## CdTSnap (Jan 25, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> I don't know about HDR. I am not knocking your image. It looks like a nice photo, just wonder what it looks like non-HDR.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



It looked pretty cool non HDR, I was just playing with Photomatix for the first time


----------



## 407370 (Jan 26, 2016)

I think your image is a very good example of what Photomatix can do. Keep experimenting!

Here is a wee experiment for you to try:
Get any 3 pics and give them photomatix extreme treatment (multiple Tone Mapping, extreme saturation, massive over sharpening etc) and put them on your phone along with the untouched pics and show all 6 of them to anybody except a photographer. The "civilians" will generally have a lot of love for the processed pics, especially the under 20's. Show them to photographers over a certain age and you might induce symptoms similar to PTSD. 

In my experience a touch of HDR / Tone Mapping goes a long way on regular photographs. The best one to process more are the ones that dont have blown out areas, watch out for clouds, and are tack sharp to begin with.


----------



## bulldurham (Jan 29, 2016)

This image is to photography what a comic book is to Moby Dick.


----------



## CdTSnap (Jan 30, 2016)

bulldurham said:


> This image is to photography what a comic book is to Moby Dick.



lol, are you bored mate?


----------



## bulldurham (Jan 30, 2016)

Nope, I just don't like grungy HDR..


----------



## Photosensitive (Jan 30, 2016)

My first expression seeing this image was WOW... and i was expecting much appreciation while i scroll down.... but alas.....
I used to enjoying sunset before i started photography, but once i started photography, i lost the ability to enjoy it... either i will find myself engrossed in the activity of capturing it in various angles and at different zoom levels or i will find myself disappointed for not having brought my camera... in either situation i don't enjoy the reality.

When you have deeper knowledge in photography , the very instant you see an image, your mind will dissect it and find its shortcomings; only when the image satisfies all the conditions of being perfect, then such a person can enjoy an image.
In a forum like this people are at different levels of learning and so it is quite natural an image that is lovely to someone, is problematic to another.....
As of now, my present level of learning and aesthetics give me sufficient freedom of mind to like this image very much


----------



## 407370 (Jan 30, 2016)

CdTSnap said:


> bulldurham said:
> 
> 
> > This image is to photography what a comic book is to Moby Dick.
> ...


Just looked at this again and I immediately thought BW. I darkened it a bit and went for full right hand slider action on Photomatix.


----------



## CdTSnap (Jan 30, 2016)

bulldurham said:


> Nope, I just don't like grungy HDR..



Maybe come up with some creative criticism instead of lame comments throwing a tantrum like a child because you got a little emotional in my last thread  we all got to grow up one day. It's one thing to dislike and image its another just being a knob ha-ha but hey we all have bad days huh! Hope yours gets better


----------



## bulldurham (Jan 30, 2016)

I didn't get emotional...I just couldn't get you to understand simple English, all accents aside.


----------



## CdTSnap (Jan 30, 2016)

bulldurham said:


> I didn't get emotional...I just couldn't get you to understand simple English, all accents aside.



Your still going!? Mate give it a bone. Stick to the birds you seem to be reasonably good at that


----------

